# Fed up of Immigrants taking our jobs - campaign for a British Royal family



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2013)

Would this have legs? Daft idea?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2013)

Pointless. I don't want a royal family, but I also don't want to make any sort of point about immigrants taking our jobs.
Do the current royal family company of ?such things. ?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2013)

It makes people question who constitutes 'immigrants'. Because for most people who bang on about it this never crosses their minds.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2013)

A wealthy (and white) immigrant isn't really an immigrant.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2013)

White Aussies and Kiwis aren't immigrants in the fuck off home sense.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2013)

All this can be twisted...?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 15, 2013)

In what way are they not British?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd prefer to run on a _'spare not even the corgis'_ ticket


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2013)

Daft idea tbh - they've been here hundreds of years, just plays into the hands of those who think anyone whose ancestors haven't been here millennia aren't really British


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 15, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Daft idea tbh - they've been here hundreds of years, just plays into the hands of those who think anyone whose ancestors haven't been here millennia aren't really British


 

Yep. They've been here for longer than my family have. Except Greek Phil.


----------



## killer b (Aug 15, 2013)

Its all a bit embarrassing tbh. Calling the queen Saxe coburg Gotha as if its the big reveal (Germans!  ) is generally the mark of a bellend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2013)

Can't we just borrow some dutch royalty again? Imagine it, lounging on the throne with one leg over the arm, smoking a massive joint and demanding that the arch bish kneels and has his open mouth used for an ashtray. It would be immense.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2013)

Look at the fucking sash!


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 15, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> In what way are they not British?


 
Coz they're german, like most of the European royal families.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2013)

protestant defender ftw


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2013)

all them little medals on his jacket are  from all the times he crushed popery


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought that lot had the popes blessing last time they took over.


----------



## yield (Aug 15, 2013)

eoin_k said:


> I thought that lot had the popes blessing last time they took over.


The Battle of the Boyne


> William is celebrated to this day as a champion of Protestantism, but he was nonetheless backed by the head of the Catholic Church, Pope Alexander VIII. The Pope was part of a ‘Grand Alliance’ against Louis XIV’s warring in Europe and supported William’s reconquest of Ireland.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 15, 2013)

yield said:


> The Battle of the Boyne


This stuff should be fly posted up and down the shankill at every opportunity...not by me though


----------



## pogofish (Aug 15, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Would this have legs? Daft idea?


 
Have you seen homegrown the alternative - The Duke of Beaufort! 

Then the rest of the competition gets decidedly foreign - I don't think *Ernst August Albert Paul Otto Rupprecht Oskar Berthold Friedrich-Ferdinand Christian-Ludwig Prinz von Hannover* would win you many supporters?

Isn't there a survivor of the Welsh royal line still around?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> Its all a bit embarrassing tbh. Calling the queen Saxe coburg Gotha as if its the big reveal (Germans!  ) is generally the mark of a bellend.



Daft idea yeah but I think 'bellend' is a bit strong.


----------



## coley (Aug 15, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Can't we just borrow some dutch royalty again? Imagine it, lounging on the throne with one leg over the arm, smoking a massive joint and demanding that the arch bish kneels and has his open mouth used for an ashtray. It would be immense.





Citizen66 said:


> Would this have legs? Daft idea?



The latter.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2013)

I wasn't being serious ffs  

I will take a moment to note the names of dickheads sticking the boot in though. So that's you and killer b.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 16, 2013)

Didn't they do a programme a few years ago where they traced the legitimate Catholic line after the Act of Succession and found out the true heir to the throne is some farmer in the outback of Australia?


----------



## fogbat (Aug 16, 2013)

pogofish said:


> Isn't there a survivor of the Welsh royal line still around?


Yep. It's me


----------



## killer b (Aug 16, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I wasn't being serious ffs
> 
> I will take a moment to note the names of dickheads sticking the boot in though. So that's you and killer b.


Ooh, you delicate flower. Are you new here?


----------



## bamalama (Aug 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> all them little medals on his jacket are from all the times he crushed popery


I like his matching hair, very dapper


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2013)

My knowledge of the royals is pretty minimal. How far back do you have to go for them to be actually German / Greek / whatever?


----------



## JimW (Aug 16, 2013)

What about that neolithic idea of kingship (which I probably got off some shit fantasy book rather than actual history) where they elect you, fete you for a while then kill you so your blood fertilises the earth mother and guarantees next year's harvest? Could make it modern which text voting or something.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 16, 2013)

NVP said:


> My knowledge of the royals is pretty minimal. How far back do you have to go for them to be actually German / Greek / whatever?


 

Prince Philip. Edit, this page explains it a bit

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2013)

I favour Big Brother style evictions. <Geordie Voice> Day 09 and Liz and Philip are looking nervous as a one bed in Hull beckons.


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Prince Philip. Edit, this page explains it a bit
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg


Cheers.

I quite like the sound of this bloke: King Of The Goths. Slightly disappointing that QueenOfGoths doesn't get a mention on that page mind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2013)

NVP said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I quite like the sound of this bloke: King Of The Goths. Slightly disappointing that QueenOfGoths doesn't get a mention on that page mind.


 
* Grabs crown and flashes a V sign to interlopers! *


----------



## treelover (Aug 16, 2013)

What about the son of the Hon. Ædgyth Bertha Milburg Mary Antonia Frances Lyon-Dalberg-Acton?





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Callinicos


----------



## andysays (Aug 16, 2013)

Strange thread - "if only we had a proper British royal family, we could overlook the whole hereditary monarchy/aristocracy deal"...

I prefer the French approach, TBH


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 16, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Look at the fucking sash!


 
Chap on the left there, is he actually real? He doesn't look real, he looks like a bad waxwork of Alan Bennet.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 16, 2013)

Fuck 'em all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 16, 2013)

.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2013)

andysays said:


> Strange thread - "if only we had a proper British royal family, we could overlook the whole hereditary monarchy/aristocracy deal"...
> 
> I prefer the French approach, TBH


 
Much better to reassert the longer english tradition in order to make people aware of their own traditions, not these new invented ones:


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 16, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Much better to reassert the longer english tradition in order to make people aware of their own traditions, not these new invented ones:


 

Johnny come lately's


----------



## andysays (Aug 16, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Much better to reassert the longer english tradition in order to make people aware of their own traditions, not these new invented ones:


 
That's a fair point, but it sort of assumes that everyone in Britain today identifies with the English tradition of the mid C17th. I don't (my family isn't English) and neither do many others, so the English tradition is no more "mine" than the French one.

Also (and I may be wrong here), I thought the execution of Charles I was about an individual, who had been found guilty of treason, whereas that of Louis XVI was more about the monarchy as an institution (even though he too was tried as an individual).

Finally, I think the ideas of the French Revolution (for all their faults and all their negative consequences) were both more progressive and of wider longer term importance than the English Civil War and subsequent Commonwealth, so I'm happy to consider them as part of "my" tradition.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2013)

The english republican tradition is an open and welcoming one no matter what peoples background.

(and i think i you've read just a little bit too much into my post).


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 16, 2013)

NVP said:


> My knowledge of the royals is pretty minimal. How far back do you have to go for them to be actually German / Greek / whatever?


None are greek. Phil's family was put on the greek throne by the great powers following greek independence in 19th century.


----------



## andysays (Aug 16, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The english republican tradition is an open and welcoming one no matter what peoples background.
> 
> (and i think i you've read just a little bit too much into my post).


 
Thanks for the welcome, and yes, I possibly have, but the wider point is that our pro-w.c./revolutionary/whatever tradition needs to be seen as international, welcoming of ideas and individuals on the basis that they are progressive and regardless of where in the world they might come from, which is why I'm a little uncertain what the point of the thread is...


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Aug 16, 2013)

When it comes to the british/german royals Madame Guillotine and a republic solves the problem


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2013)

andysays said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and yes, I possibly have, but the wider point is that our pro-w.c./revolutionary/whatever tradition needs to be seen as international, welcoming of ideas and individuals on the basis that they are progressive and regardless of where in the world they might come from, which is why I'm a little uncertain what the point of the thread is...


 
I'm not sure there's a point to the thread at all, just looks like something that passed through c66's head (possibly after a few pints ) when thinking about current public discussion about immigration, and he decided to throw it out here and see what others thought.  I doubt it's a serious propositionfor a campaign!


----------



## andysays (Aug 16, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I'm not sure there's a point to the thread at all, just looks like something that passed through c66's head (possibly after a few pints ) when thinking about current public discussion about immigration, and he decided to throw it out here and see what others thought. * I doubt it's a serious propositionfor a campaign*!


 
Glad to hear it, but if anyone does have a campaign in mind for deposing/executing the monarchy, by whatever method, please give me a shout!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 16, 2013)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> (possibly after a few pints )





I need one of those breathalysers that stops the internet working.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 17, 2013)

NVP said:


> I favour Big Brother style evictions. <Geordie Voice> Day 09 and Liz and Philip are looking nervous as a one bed in Hull beckons.


That would NEVER happen though NVP. 


With the housing crisis, there are no one beds.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I need one of those breathalysers that stops the internet working.


 
like this?


----------



## Voley (Aug 18, 2013)

Kidda said:


> That would NEVER happen though NVP.
> 
> 
> With the housing crisis, there are no one beds.


True. Even if they could make the case that they were giving up a couple of dozen spare rooms to avoid the bedroom tax, we still wouldn't be able to help.


----------



## A380 (Aug 22, 2013)

andysays said:


> That's a fair point, but it sort of assumes that everyone in Britain today identifies with the English tradition of the mid C17th. I don't (my family isn't English) and neither do many others, so the English tradition is no more "mine" than the French one.
> 
> Also (and I may be wrong here), I thought the execution of Charles I was about an individual, who had been found guilty of treason, whereas that of Louis XVI was more about the monarchy as an institution (even though he too was tried as an individual).
> 
> Finally, I think the ideas of the French Revolution (for all their faults and all their negative consequences) were both more progressive and of wider longer term importance than the English Civil War and subsequent Commonwealth, so I'm happy to consider them as part of "my" tradition.


 
.
1688 was the year we became a republic in all but name. But I"d go for:


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2013)

1688 was the year we became a monarchy forever.


----------



## andysays (Aug 22, 2013)

A380 said:


> .
> 1688 was the year we became a republic in all but name...


 
Oh really?

those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it look foolish on the internet​


----------



## andysays (Aug 22, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> 1688 was the year we became a monarchy forever.


 
I hope not - forever is a long, long time


----------



## bignose1 (Aug 23, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I'm not sure there's a point to the thread at all, just looks like something that passed through c66's head (possibly after a few pints ) when thinking about current public discussion about immigration, and he decided to throw it out here and see what others thought. I doubt it's a serious propositionfor a campaign!


 
Is not Citizen 66 a girlie.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 23, 2013)

bignose1 said:
			
		

> Is not Citizen 66 a girlie.



Why were you wanting to shag me?


----------



## bignose1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Why were you wanting to shag me?


 
Not at all but did I not I meet you recently in the Cresta Court Hotel in Alty both rather pissed.....or have I dreamt this. Or got you mixed up with a similar monikered poster. You had long black hair and just had a baby???

(Actually PM me if you fancy a shag if you are that girl.)


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 24, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> Not at all but did I not I meet you recently in the Cresta Court Hotel in Alty both rather pissed.....or have I dreamt this. Or got you mixed up with a similar monikered poster. You had long black hair and just had a baby???
> 
> (Actually PM me if you fancy a shag if you are that girl.)



You're definitely mixing me up with someone else! I'm male.


----------



## bignose1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> You're definitely mixing me up with someone else! I'm male.


 
Profuse apologies.....I will find who it was.....its a very similar name me thinks. Urban came up during a conversation we were having about cyber bullying etc.


----------



## bignose1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Whose got an avatar of Carlos the Jackal...that may be the clue


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 24, 2013)

That used to be my avatar!  seriously I'm male!  Where the fuck is Alty? Altrincham? Never been there in my life.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 24, 2013)

It's a Best Western hotel? I have stayed in one of those recently but not in the North West. Haven't been to The North West in over 20 years apart from passing through Manc after doing a course in Stoke a few years ago.


----------



## bignose1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Its binned...sorry for the confusion...I feel very silly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 24, 2013)

No worries. 

Urbanites in dreams thread is thataway>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2013)

fucking saxons and jutes coming over here


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 24, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> fucking saxons and jutes coming over here


Fucking Homo sapiens coming over here and taking jobs from honest native Australopithecines


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Aug 24, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Fucking Homo sapiens coming over here and taking jobs from honest native Australopithecines


 

I think the neanderthals were here before homo sapiens


----------



## LiamO (Aug 25, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> You're definitely mixing me up with someone else! I'm male.


 

Big Nose would take the shag anyway


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2013)

something something goal


----------



## hipipol (Aug 25, 2013)

http://bigeye.ug/fuck-nelson-mandela-he-is-an-idiot-says-robert-mugabe/
Sometimes locally grown Kings are no improvement


----------



## white rabbit (Aug 31, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I wasn't being serious ffs
> 
> I will take a moment to note the names of dickheads sticking the boot in though. So that's you and killer b.


Don't tell him Pike.


----------



## white rabbit (Aug 31, 2013)

To be boringly serious, immigration isn't a zero sum game. It boosts the economy and in doing so makes more jobs. Much as I'd be in favour of rolling out the tumbrels, the royals do generate work. I doubt it pays for itself and the very existence of an aristocracy is a noxious influence so there are plenty of good reasons to get rid.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome back. Is this a fleeting visit or of a permanent nature?


----------



## white rabbit (Aug 31, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Welcome back. Is this a fleeting visit or of a permanent nature?


I don't know. You might be stuck with me.


----------



## Jeremy Vile (Aug 31, 2013)

http://www.dw.de/eastern-european-migrants-overwhelm-duisburg/a-17052814
In this link it claims that ANTIFA organized attacks on Roma!  Is this true?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 10, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> White Aussies and Kiwis aren't immigrants in the fuck off home sense.



Once they declare a republic they can get right   to fuck.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Sep 20, 2013)

They are British it does not matter where your ancestors are from you bigots.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> They are British it does not matter where your ancestors are from you bigots.



Since when Is Philip British?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Since when Is Philip British?



Since he grew up here and resides here.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Since he grew up here and resides here.



Is that what people have to do to be British?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Is that what people have to do to be British?



You have to get citizenship but I think so.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Since he grew up here and resides here.


Or not doing that at all.


----------

